# Arch wheel cleaning



## Nico1.8t (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi, i need some advice on cleaning this section. what products i will need?

i think i have to use APC and then a dressing, like chemical guys bare bones. i need a degreaser too or something else?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

You'll be fine using APC.

A brush like this is handy if you're not taking the wheels off...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

give the arches a good jet was and then spray on a good helping of all purpose cleaner, then attack the arches by using a fender brush instead of the one you see in the pic. To me it is not long enough and you will scrape your knucles while cleaning. after a good scrub then power rince off. I usualy use the bare bones last, after the whole car has been washed.
hope this info helps.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

The brush iv got^ vikan long handled. Works well.


----------



## Nico1.8t (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the information! im going to take off the wheels, so it easier to clean in that way. what apc do you recommend? meguiars is ok? what about 3d detailing products, do you know this?

i need to mix apc with water for the arches?


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Nico1.8t said:


> Thanks for the information! im going to take off the wheels, so it easier to clean in that way. what apc do you recommend? meguiars is ok? what about 3d detailing products, do you know this?
> 
> i need to mix apc with water for the arches?


Meguiars is perfect.

I use it for almost everything that I don't use shampoo for. Wheel archs, door shuts, engine bay, wheels etc...

Meguiars makes a degreaser as well, but that's quite strong, so i'd use the APC first. It should clean well enough. :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

APC takes time and is a lot of work. Meg's Super Degreaser is available in gallon size and you can get absolutely clean wheel arches, wheels and tyres in less than 5 minutes. Just spray and rinse. But do wear gloves and if possible a mask when using the super degreaser.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Agree on using Super Degreaser, it's a great product, effective at 4:1 so lasts ages. Great for the engine bay, door shuts etc as its safe on paint too. 

I use the Viking brush as in the pic and works well for the weekly washes where taking the wheels off isn't an option! I use the cheap little Hozelock nozzle (the cylinder shaped one) to flush out the dirt from the edges of the panels where dirt - and salt - accumulate over winter too.


----------



## Nico1.8t (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! so i m going to buy megs degreaser and APC too, and also CG bare bones!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a brush just like that but ive heated a part of the handle up so there is a slight bend , Aids cleaning the arches just that better


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

Flakey said:


> But do wear gloves and if possible a mask when using the super degreaser.


Great advice!


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

would AG engine cleaner and a steam cleaner clean arches and the engine bay up? sorry for the noob question.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nico1.8t said:


> Thanks guys! so i m going to buy megs degreaser and APC too, and also CG bare bones!


If you also buy the dedicated megs super degreaser bottle, it comes with dilution markings already on the bottle, 4:1 & 10:1.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What's Meg's degreaser like vs Surfex?


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I'd be interested to know too. I like Surfex, but never been disappointed with Meguiars waxes either.


----------

